# Breathing-marks



## Scholiast

Greetings all

Idle curiosity here. In reading or writing _classical_ Greek texts, it is important to observe, and indeed write in, the 'breathings' (i.e. aspiration-marks on words beginning with vowels), though not (necessarily) the accents (which were, I believe, an Alexandrian invention, perhaps by Callimachus, in the 3rd-2nd centuries BC). They are no longer, however, used in conventional modern Greek typography, though presumably still appear in texts of e.g. the New Testament.
Could some amiably learned Greek foreaster explain when and why the practice was abandoned?

Σ


----------



## dmtrs

I've just finished reading a book by Γιάννης Χάρης, a collection of articles published in newspapers some years ago. Two of these articles, very enlightening on the subject (written in an attempt to confront views in favour of returning to the multi-accent orthography) are posted in his blog. If you are capable of reading Greek, I would recommend them. There you'll find when and why τόνοι and πνεύματα were adopted and when and why they became obsolete.
(The link to the second article is at the end of the first.)
Παράδοση κατά βούληση


----------



## Scholiast

Thank you, dmtrs. Yes, my knowledge of classical Greek enables me (sometimes with recourse to a dictionary) to cope with the _written _modern language. I am most grateful.

Σ


----------



## dmtrs




----------



## ioanell

Scholiast said:


> foreaster



As I don't know the word, I 've tried to look up its meaning, but unfortunately couldn't find it anywhere. Could you please refer me to an English dictionary containing it or explain it yourself? Thank you.


----------



## bearded

ioanell said:


> its meaning


I'm sure it means 'forero' (member of the forum, participant).  Scholiast always uses that term.


----------



## Scholiast

@ioanell, bearded

ναί.

Σ


----------



## Helleno File

bearded said:


> I'm sure it means 'forero' (member of the forum, participant).  Scholiast always uses that form.


Thanks - it was a mystery to me!


----------



## Perseas

bearded said:


> I'm sure it means 'forero' (member of the forum, participant).  Scholiast always uses that term.


Scholiast has confirmed it but I also distinguish in "foreaster" the Greek "aster" (αστήρ). "Αστέρι" in casual language also means a skilful, talented person.


----------



## Scholiast

Honoured Perseas



Perseas said:


> "Αστέρι" in casual language also means a skilful, talented person.



But I am one! As, dear Sir, are you, πολυμαθέστερε. 

Σ


----------



## ioanell

After a quick search in the English Only Forum I found out that "it is just a slang word (not found in any dictionary), coined (and used) within the forum, from a Spanish origin (foro [=forum] ⇒ forero [masc.] / a [fem.]=member, participant in a forum) and that sometimes people say forer@ instead (for both genders), meaning everyone who uses the internet forums. Didn't find "foreaster", nevertheless. Is it a newer coinage within the Greek forum?


----------



## bearded

Scholiast, can you please let us know why you adopted the term 'foreaster' and how precisely it is composed in your concept. Does it really have anything to do with  αστήρ?  Thank you.


----------



## Scholiast

Goodness me! What a commotion I seem to have caused. I'm afraid we are straying off-topic. I am not _conscious_ of having coined 'foreaster', though I may have done so; but if I did, it was with no deliberate astronomical connexions in mind.

Σ


----------



## ireney

Moderator's note: Oh dear! We have really, really veered off topic. Please use the Conversations (PMs) to continue this discussion!.


----------

